# Want to Enter in Honk Kong, Please Guide!!!



## mohitrahuja (Aug 7, 2010)

Hi, I am Indian Passport holder, currently on student visa of Australia. I am completing my studies in December 2010 and afterwards i want to look job opportunities in Hong Kong, So any one who know's through which visa i can enter in Honk Kong and search jobs as a fresh graduate. Any information is really appreciated. Thanks for reading.....:clap2:


----------



## JWilliamson (May 31, 2010)

tourist visa how long it depends on your passport. JW


----------



## newfounded (Oct 12, 2010)

You can obtain a work visa as long as a company is willing to sponsor you [meaning they need to offer you a full time position first, then they tell the government they are willing to sponsor you] You have to be able to offer the company something that a local Chinese person can not. You can get a student visa as long as you are studying something, could be Chinese, lessons or classes of some sort.


----------



## newfounded (Oct 12, 2010)

Forgot to mention, check out www[dot]asiaclassified[dot]com for some great job opportunities!


----------



## ljon246 (Oct 15, 2010)

I just found that as an Indian passport holder you would only be able to stay in HK as a tourist for 14 days. So it might be too tight of a time line to be able to find a place to stay, find a job and get a new visa in that timeline. You might have to find job leads then go somewhere else to see if you can get job commitments and then apply for a working visa.
Here is the official site for visas in HK: The Government of the Hong Kong Special Administrative Region - Immigration Department


----------

